# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Վճարման համակարգեր

## malaletka

Արդյո՞ք զարգացած են Հայաստանում Վճարային Համակարգերը:Ֆորումի անդամներից  որևէ մեկը օգտվու՞մ է որևէ Վճարային Համակարգից: Եթե այո,ապա որի՞ց:
example EDram Payment System (edram.am)

----------


## dvgray

> Արդյո՞ք զարգացած են Հայաստանում Վճարային Համակարգերը:Ֆորումի անդամներից  որևէ մեկը օգտվու՞մ է որևէ Վճարային Համակարգից: Եթե այո,ապա որի՞ց:
> example EDram Payment System (edram.am)


Paypal.com 
moneybookers.com
Բավականին հարմար են ու ապահով  :Smile: :
Հայաստանի ներսում օգտվում եմ՝ mastercard -ով arca.am համակարգից և սուպերմարկետներից գնումներ անելու ժամանակ: Հարմար է: Սակայն կրիդիտային համակարգերից օգտվելուց պետք է լինել բավականին պատրաստված  :Smile: :

----------


## Adam_Smith

Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի ներսում ամենահարմար և էժան վճարային գործիքը ԱՌՔԱ վճարահաշվարկային համակարգի կողմից տրամադրվող վճարային քարտերն են:

----------

